# 1100rpm minimum rotary speed - any issues?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Looking at the Flex L3403 rotary and really like the idea of the light weight and decent ergonomics, but it has a min speed of 1100rpm.

I've been reading everything I can about rotary polishing and watching lots of You Tube vids etc, and there are many references to using speeds around 600-900rpm for loading the pad with polish, spreading polish, and final burnishing. I am sure the initial spreading isnt a big issue but am more worried about finishing down for the best possible finish - will careful use of 1100rpm still enable me to do this?

many thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Looking at the Flex L3403 rotary and really like the idea of the light weight and decent ergonomics, but it has a min speed of 1100rpm.
> 
> I've been reading everything I can about rotary polishing and watching lots of You Tube vids etc, and there are many references to using speeds around 600-900rpm for loading the pad with polish, spreading polish, and final burnishing. I am sure the initial spreading isnt a big issue but am more worried about finishing down for the best possible finish - will careful use of 1100rpm still enable me to do this?
> 
> many thanks


So careful you need to get a proper unit, what you describe is an angle grinder or similar, watch your paint vanish before your eyes.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

This is a ace polisher! I have one myself and I belvieve that the minimum rpm is 900? I have read both 900 and 1100 rpm. 

Don´t worry about the rpm, this is a awsome machine. Strong and very light.

Buy one.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Get a makita mate.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> So careful you need to get a proper unit, what you describe is an angle grinder or similar, watch your paint vanish before your eyes.


??? its not an angle grinder.....:buffer:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> ??? its not an angle grinder.....:buffer:


Woops , my mistake  I looked quickly this morning at the post and thought you posted 11000 but indeed it was 1100, it should be ok :thumb:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Porta said:


> This is a ace polisher! I have one myself and I belvieve that the minimum rpm is 900? I have read both 900 and 1100 rpm.
> 
> Don´t worry about the rpm, this is a awsome machine. Strong and very light.
> 
> Buy one.


There is no Flex rotary that has 900 rpms so if you can not get your facts about polisher you own straight should he trust his buying decision solely on you telling him to go ahead?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Bigpikle, three words for you: Dynabrade, Hitachi, Makita


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> There is no Flex rotary that has 900 rpms so if you can not get your facts about polisher you own straight should he trust his buying decision solely on you telling him to go ahead?


I believe I have read 900 rpm, but I know that FLex is stating 1100 rpm.
IMO this is a stellar machine. BUT if you are going to:

1) Use 7-8" pads
2) Use the machine 8h/day

I would NOT buy it. If you are not going to use it as above in 1) and 2)

Buy it.

The machine is light and beacuse of that it have weaker engine and transmission compared to the heavy duty flex polishers.

I don´t feel the 1100 rpm to be 1100 rpm. More like ~800 rpm. IE their is not a problem to use this machine for finishing.

*EDIT:*

Zoranc, have you ever used a Flex rotary polisher before?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

ZoranC, have you ever used a Flex rotary polisher before?

FWIW- ZoranC 's middle name is 'Flex'


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers guys - should have expected handbags at dawn :lol:

TBH, I think I'm back on the Flex 3401 - less to learn, safer, good correction possible and I'm only a hobbiest doing maybe 10 cars pa....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> cheers guys - should have expected handbags at dawn :lol:
> 
> TBH, I think I'm back on the Flex 3401 - less to learn, safer, good correction possible and I'm only a hobbiest doing maybe 10 cars pa....


I would go for the Flex XC 3401 VRG ! I have been testing one for the past two weeks and i am totally impressed ! Please note i am a professional detailer but i still like using this Flex machine besides my Festool Rotary ! I am sure you will be 
very happy with the Flex XC 3401 VRG. It will remove paint defects( like a rotary ) you have the best of both worlds in this machine it won't leave swirl marks !:buffer: :thumb:

Good luck and let us know how you go, Mario


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> ZoranC, have you ever used a Flex rotary polisher before?
> 
> FWIW- ZoranC 's middle name is 'Flex'


I thought he was a Flex XC user?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Porta said:


> I don´t feel the 1100 rpm to be 1100 rpm. More like ~800 rpm.


Feel? To paraphrase Tina Turner "What's feeling gotta do with it?" RPM is an RPM. Are you saying that manufacturer as reputable as Flex is claiming incorrect specs of their tools? Feeling has nothing to do with it as I am sure they *measure* their specs before claiming them.



Porta said:


> Zoranc, have you ever used a Flex rotary polisher before?


Never at all  Kidding aside, I am sure you remember my comments on my Metabo and why I didn't like it and why I went Hitachi and why I am getting Dynabrade. Those are rotaries.

But, to paraphrase Tina Turner again "What's using and user gotta do with specs and what is appropriate range?" Ignore me and focus on original poster's question, there must be a reason why number of pros keep recommending not to have range that starts at that high. Do you know what those reasons for their recommandations are and why they should be dismissed or we should just blindly trust your dismissing them? I would like to know them and hear what you have to say on them. Can you humor us please?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> FWIW- ZoranC 's middle name is 'Flex'


Mr Flex! Sounds almost like Mr Universe! I like that!


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Porta said:


> I thought he was a Flex XC user?


That I am. Because I am, among other things, one slow rotary learner due to lack of opportunity/time to dedicate to it. That is one of reasons why the Flex XC 3401 VRG is, among other things, in my arsenal. Because I have to get the things done while taking time to learn.

But I also own and use Cyclo. And "PCs". And Makita BO6040. And Bosch 1250DEVS. And Metabo SXE425. And Metabo SXE450's "younger brother" (Ridgid R2611). And number of other things, including Hitachi SP18VA and past ownership of Festool RO 150FEQ.

In other words, just because XC is my main "go to" that is not end of the story.

But that is not the point. Point is to answer original poster's question: What would make 1100rpm start too high? Answer to that question is hiding in answer to question why we keep being recommended to have starting range much lower.

That is the question. Me and what I own and what I am using / what I have used is not the question. Please ignore me. Please focus on the subject of the question.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> I have been testing one for the past two weeks and i am totally impressed !


Told you so :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> Told you so :thumb:


Zoran, i have been using a similar system from Festool ( RO 150 E) for eight years so i know how these machines work !

My rotary is my principal form of polishing but either Festool or Flex have a similar system ! :thumb: :lol: Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> That I am. Because I am, among other things, one slow rotary learner due to lack of opportunity/time to dedicate to it. That is one of reasons why the Flex XC 3401 VRG is, among other things, in my arsenal. Because I have to get the things done while taking time to learn.
> 
> But I also own and use Cyclo. And "PCs". And Makita BO6040. And Bosch 1250DEVS. And Metabo SXE425. And Metabo SXE450's "younger brother" (Ridgid R2611). And number of other things, including Hitachi SP18VA and past ownership of Festool RO 150FEQ.
> 
> ...


As a professional i like to use a slower starting speed the reason for this is that if you are polishing a delicate area you will require a much slower speed ,like plastic bumper bars for example !

Or any other area of the car that requires slower speeds ! Mario :buffer:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Zoran, i have been using a similar system from Festool ( RO 150 E) for eight years so i know how these machines work !


Didn't know that! :lol: Still I told you you will love it so technically speaking I was correct and therefore can say "Told you" :lol:

So "Told ya"! :lol:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Or any other area of the car that requires slower speeds !


Party pooper you, you should have let porta answer it 

Now that you have already done it, how about very thin paint or paint that might have areas that are much thinner? Would you be doing 1100rpms on it?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> Party pooper you, you should have let porta answer it
> 
> Now that you have already done it, how about very thin paint or paint that might have areas that are much thinner? Would you be doing 1100rpms on it?


How about use softer pads, ligher polishes, low pressure to name a couple of things?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Porta said:


> How about use softer pads, ligher polishes, low pressure to name a couple of things?


How about we keep polisher in the air and not have it touch the paint at all? Then we can go 3000 rpms if we want, right?

Let's keep other variables unchanged and concentrate just on RPMs because that is what question was about.

Otherwise if we are going to be changing variables we can as well change RPMs by changing polisher.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you polish bumpers with 3000 rpms with a wisted wool pad and a 1000 grit compound? 

Back on topic: 1100 rpm is not to high rpm. IMHO.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Guys - I have decided to go with the Flex 3401, for lots of the reasons mentioned above, and because I am now more convinced it will meet my needs better than a rotary, regardless of which rotary model and starting speeds etc etc.

I appreciate your valuable insights and input :thumb:


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Porta said:


> Do you polish bumpers with 3000 rpms with a wisted wool pad and a 1000 grit compound?
> 
> Back on topic: 1100 rpm is not to high rpm. IMHO.


I guess my point went unnoticed but thats' OK. So to use your example, would you polish bumper with 1100 rpms?

Also, beside that, do you know of any other reasons beside one already provided by Eurogloss why one would want to go lower than 1100?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Guys - I have decided to go with the Flex 3401 ... I appreciate your valuable insights and input :thumb:


That is cool but it would still be good to continue this discussion and have this question answered for the benefit of all members, whether current or future, that might have same question as you and come across this thread in their research.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> I guess my point went unnoticed but thats' OK. So to use your example, would you polish bumper with 1100 rpms?
> 
> Also, beside that, do you know of any other reasons beside one already provided by Eurogloss why one would want to go lower than 1100?


I have polished bumpers on 30+ cars with 1100 rpm. So yes, I would polish bumpers @ 1100 rpms. But then I have to add additional variabels like pressure, pad and polish choice

Over and out :wave:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

kestrel rotary for me


----------



## Netspec (Feb 3, 2008)

Porta said:


> This is a ace polisher! I have one myself and I belvieve that the minimum rpm is 900? I have read both 900 and 1100 rpm.
> 
> Don´t worry about the rpm, this is a awsome machine. Strong and very light.
> 
> Buy one.


Porta,

Is 1100 RPM reached once the trigger is fully engaged or on start up?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Porta said:


> I have polished bumpers on 30+ cars with 1100 rpm. So yes, I would polish bumpers @ 1100 rpms. But then I have to add additional variabels like pressure, pad and polish choice


I guess my pointing out that it is not a question could it be done, but to list all solid reasons why it should not be done is being conveniently ignored more than once in a row. That is OK, I don't need that answered as I know at least some of those reasons, I was hoping you would provide stronger stand up so readers can see why they should not be following your advice.


----------

